# Có nên chọn mua máy giặt sấy không cần phơi ?



## thuypham (29/8/18)

*Máy giặt sấy không cần phơi giúp cho cuộc sống được chăm sóc tốt hơn tiện nghi và tiết kiệm thời gian công sức của người sử dụng:*

Máy giặt sấy không cần phơi bao gồm 2 loại là máy giặt kết hợp chức năng sấy hoặc máy giặt khô, cả hai sản phẩm này đều có thể làm sạch quần áo và có thể mặc được ngay khi lấy ra khỏi máy mà không cần phơi quần áo. Tuy nhiên máy giặt kết hợp tính năng sấy phổ biến hơn với các gia đình và có giá rẻ hơn nhiều so với máy giặt khô, trong khi đó máy giặt khô chỉ có ở các cửa hàng giặt là và có khả năng làm sạch các loại quần áo vest, vải vóc cao cấp mà không làm nhăn mất nếp hay hư hại sợi vải.

Mỗi dòng máy trên có đặc điểm sử dụng khác nhau do đó người dùng cũng dễ dàng chọn mua được dòng máy giặt phù hợp nhất với nhu cầu và điều kiện của gia đình. Tính năng giặt không cần phơi đều là những tính năng cao cấp được phát triển và hoàn thiện bởi những chuyên gia hàng đầu thế giới trong lĩnh vực sản xuất máy giặt do vậy người dùng nên chọn mua để tận hưởng sự tiện nghi và có cuộc sống tốt hơn.



​
Tuy vậy máy giặt sấy không cần phơi có nhiều ưu điểm và nhược điểm riêng mà người dùng cần cân nhắc để cảm thấy tiện ích nhất khi chọn mua:
Máy giặt sấy không cần phơi có nhiều ưu điểm như : làm sạch quần áo hiệu quả, tiết kiệm không gian, rút ngắn thời gian công sức của người sử dụng, quần áo được làm khô có thể mặc được ngay trong những ngày thời tiết nồm, ẩm, tránh được việc quần áo bị hôi mốc khi không có không gian phơi phóng.. có nhiều chức năng làm sạch cao cấp như giặt nước nóng, giặt hơi nước v.v..
Bên cạnh đó, máy giặt sấy cũng có những nhược điểm : mức giá cao từ 12 – 20 triệu đồng, tiêu thụ điện năng lớn, thời gian giặt sấy kéo dài, sử dụng lâu dài cần vệ sinh lồng giặt nếu không quần áo có thể sấy khô nhưng không có mùi thơm như mong muốn..
*Có nên chọn mua máy giặt sấy không cần phơi ?*
Máy giặt sấy không cần phơi ngày càng được nhiều người lựa chọn cho gia đình mình vừa giúp tiết kiệm không gian sử dụng, phơi phóng nhờ máy giặt kết hợp tính năng sấy mà không cần mua thêm một chiếc máy sấy cồng kềnh, mất thời gian chuyển quần áo từ máy giặt sang máy sấy.. Tuy nhiên máy giặt sấy không cần phơi kết hợp lại có độ bền không cao bằng máy giặt sấy riêng và có thể bị ảnh hưởng chất lượng sấy khi lồng giặt không được làm sạch hoặc bị hư hỏng linh kiện. Do vậy tùy theo điều kiện tài chính, nhu cầu thực tế để quyết định có nên chọn mua máy giặt sấy hay không.

Giá máy giặt sấy trên thị trường từ 12 – 30 triệu đồng tùy theo khối lượng giặt sấy, thương hiệu và xuất xứ của sản phẩm, với nhu cầu của gia đình 4 người bạn nên chọn máy giặt sấy 8 – 9kg sấy 4 – 5kg là đủ, có thể tham khảo các mẫu máy giặt sấy LG, máy giặt sấy Electrolux. Bên cạnh đó, các mẫu máy sấy quần áo giá rẻ cũng được nhiều người tìm mua lựa chọn với mức giá chỉ trên 1 triệu đồng.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

